# هذه هى صور و مخططات الشاشات lcd



## عبقر 2009 (19 مايو 2009)

و الله ما حبيت ازعلكم و لكن انا لا اقدر حتى على التكلم بسبب مرضى
و هذه هى الصور فى الملفات المرفقة:
ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام


----------



## عبقر 2009 (19 مايو 2009)

شوفوها و ردوا على بـــــــــــــــســــــــــــــــــــرعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## atef mohemed (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك وياريت يكون فى دوائر لبعض الموديلات


----------



## عثمان الشجاع (20 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:

* جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك لما يرضاه .

* إذا كان لديك شرح عن آلية عمل شاشة الـ lcd فأرسله ، وجزاك الله كل خير.

.........................والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## عبقر 2009 (20 مايو 2009)

ان شاء الله سوف ابحث فى معلوماتى عن آلية عملها و ان شاء الله سوف اضعها .


----------



## AHMED110068 (20 مايو 2009)

*شفاك الله شكرا لمجهودك وياريت يكون فى دوائر لبعض الموديلات*​


----------

